# model ship plans



## stevo r6 86 (Aug 17, 2009)

hi could anyone point me in the right direction for free model ship plans preferably anything R.N. or R.F.A , been looking abit nut not much luck  

many thanks 
steve


----------



## Nederlander (Jan 21, 2010)

stevo r6 86 said:


> hi could anyone point me in the right direction for free model ship plans preferably anything R.N. or R.F.A , been looking abit nut not much luck
> 
> many thanks
> steve


Not much around about the RN. Try your luck on modelboatmayhem.co.uk. Lot of the fellows there are up on this.

Nederlander


----------

